# SPROUT Chick Starter Vs. PURINA Pigeon Chow Checkers



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey, I just ran out of PURINA Pigeon Chow Checkers & well I was curious..........I went to Fleet Farm & was looking at lables. SPROUT sells a non-Medicated Chicken Chick starter that looks pretty close to Pigeon Feed Mix!!! What do you guys think?????????? I've been mixing this with my PURINA Pigeon pellets because the Protein is 18% compaired to the %15 of PURINA Pigeon Chow Checkers........... The Chick starter is Non-Medicated & only $12.00 per Bag, Here I took Photos of both Labels. Tell me what you guys think? "I've been feeding The PURINA & SPROUT mix to my Breeders & Breeders with Squabs."


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is nothing new.. alot of folks feed the chicken feed esp because of the price.. it really depends on what source of protein you want.. the pellet and processed feeds use soy I believe.. I have tried layer mash and it is too dusty and crumbly and most of it just sat in the bottom of the feeder pellets seem to have less waste.. I just mix pellet with the grain.. seems that is the best of both worlds...


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

I use 22% mini layer pellets (for bantam chickens) for my breeders and a game cock 14% fighting scratch for my racers. With the racers I add different grains to adjust for different stages, barley for loft flying, safflower and sunflower seeds for race prep. I'm going to add in a little wild bird seed this year, hopefully the small seeds will act as a depurative when returning from the race  The only true pigeon feed I can find within 50 miles is PureGrain breeder/conditioner and its 16% with a lot of peas. They also carry the Purina Green pellets but no Gold pellets, both of these are $24-$26 for 50 lb bags.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Mader631 said:


> Hey, I just ran out of PURINA Pigeon Chow Checkers & well I was curious..........I went to Fleet Farm & was looking at lables. SPROUT sells a non-Medicated Chicken Chick starter that looks pretty close to Pigeon Feed Mix!!! What do you guys think?????????? I've been mixing this with my PURINA Pigeon pellets because the Protein is 18% compaired to the %15 of PURINA Pigeon Chow Checkers........... The Chick starter is Non-Medicated & only $12.00 per Bag, Here I took Photos of both Labels. Tell me what you guys think? "I've been feeding The PURINA & SPROUT mix to my Breeders & Breeders with Squabs."


Well, if I look on the can of cat food I feed my cats, it looks pretty close to my cans of tuna my wife buys for us at the store, I suppose I could eat the cat food, but it just dont seem right !!


----------

